# Love Romance and paranomal books....



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

hi; Just got my new kindle! So happy with it. I wanted to keep a list of books that are worth of reading:
I lover Romance books written by such authors like Jude deveraux, danielle steels, erica spindler, gabaldon and many others..
I am also new to paranomal romance (i love magic...)and would like to read more of them.

Could you tell me which Romance Or paranormal book you liked? I would not mind a list to keep me going for next 20 years..... lol... 
Thank you for sharing this info with me!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Laila, welcome! Glad to have you here.

You mentioned Gabaldon...we have an Outlander book club beginning on Monday, December 29th.

Do you like only m/f romances or are you open to m/m? The latter is my particular guilty pleasure and I can give you a bunch of recs for that.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Lailamar!

Congratulations on your new Kindle!  Lots of good recommendations here!  I'm sure you'll get some good answers!  I like JD Robb (Nora Roberts) myself!  It's a series starring Eve Dallas, a kick-butt police detective in the future, with LOTS of romance.

Betsy


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kay Hooper has some series that fall under what you are looking for. They are also  FBI mystery/ suspense.


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

Leslie.... open to all kind of romance, suspense, paranomal romance or anything else... whatever you read and loved! thank you!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I like Christine Feehan's Ghost Walkers and Drake Sisters series. Great romance and both series have magic and paranormal in them. I also like J D Robb and Nora Roberts' books.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I really enjoyed the Magic Study series by Maria Snyder. I also really love JR Ward. But one author that really stands out in the crowd of paranormal romances, IMO, is Karen Marie Moning, especially if you're interested in more hot Highlander types of novels. She has started out publishing the Highlander novels (they are not necessarily a series, but the story line is interconnected) and is currently working on the Fever series. Absolutely an excellent series. There are 3 books in the series right now, with two more to come.

Enjoy! 











_
added searches for your books, Jan! --Betsy_


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> But one author that really stands out in the crowd of paranormal romances, IMO, is Karen Marie Moning, especially if you're interested in more hot Highlander types of novels. She has started out publishing the Highlander novels (they are not necessarily a series, but the story line is interconnected)


I'll second KMM's Highlander series. I've read three. Kiss of the Highlander, Dark Highlander and Immortal Highlander. Not all of the series is on Kindle.

Right now I'm reading Jude Deveraux's Wild Orchids and I like the H/H very much. A Knight in Shining Armor is one of her best.

For Nora Roberts, there's the Key trilogy and the Three Sisters Island trilogy. I like them both. Nearly forgot her Donovan series which is also very good. I haven't read the Ardmore trilogy, but that's paranormal and I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Laila,

We have two threads where I have made a bunch of recommendations and links. Rather than re-do that again, I've just bumped both threads so you can see them.

The first is called Guilty Pleasures and is in the Let's Talk Kindle board:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1616.0.html

The other one is here and is called 19th Century recommendations and I put a bunch of links to books that I like; all historical fiction with great romances.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1590.0.html

I hope these give you some great ideas!

L


----------



## dragonlady (Dec 27, 2008)

Just got my Kindle for Christmas.  Got to love a husband who listens.  Paranormal, magic, witchcraft, those are my lifeline.  I have all of Christine Feehan, Sherrilyn Kenyon, Keri Arthur, Karen Marie Moning and Jayne Castle in good old fashioned paper, now have to try to get them for the kindle.  Sad to say they don't have all of them available.  At least not yet.  Hopefully in the near future they will convert all of my series to kindle so I can always have them.  Can never read them to many times.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

Kelley Armstrong is great.  I added her to the Guilty Pleasures thread.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Dragonlady! Congrats on your first post. Glad to have you here.

Make sure to go add a welcome to the welcome and intro post, okay?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dragonlady said:


> Just got my Kindle for Christmas. Got to love a husband who listens. Paranormal, magic, witchcraft, those are my lifeline. I have all of Christine Feehan, Sherrilyn Kenyon, Keri Arthur, Karen Marie Moning and Jayne Castle in good old fashioned paper, now have to try to get them for the kindle. Sad to say they don't have all of them available. At least not yet. Hopefully in the near future they will convert all of my series to kindle so I can always have them. Can never read them to many times.


Dragonlady, congrats on the new Kindle and welcome to Kindleboards!

I like to reread my favorites, too, and am stalking them on Kindle. In the Book Corner, we have a link where members post their favorite books to be requested on Kindle. I know Karen Marie Moning has some on Kindle, haven't checked on the others!

Betsy


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

lailamar said:


> hi; Just got my new kindle! So happy with it. I wanted to keep a list of books that are worth of reading:
> I lover Romance books written by such authors like Jude deveraux, danielle steels, erica spindler, gabaldon and many others..
> I am also new to paranomal romance (i love magic...)and would like to read more of them.
> 
> ...


One of my favorites that I have not seen mentioned is a Romance/Fantasy. I loved this book and have re-read it a couple of times. Warprize by Elizabeth Vaughan.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Another one that I loved was a very fun read and a fairly new author.











The series by Janet Chapman are also really good. There are a few of them, but they start with this one.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

Dazlyn,

Thanks for the ideas, the books look good and I just downloaded the sample of them both.

DeDe


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

Dazlyn I just downloaded the sample for Charming the Highlander .... and quess what? after reading the sample, I purchased the book! ............LOOKS LIKE I WON'T SLEEP TONIGHT!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I like Christine Feehan's Ghost Walkers and Drake Sisters series. Great romance and both series have magic and paranormal in them. I also like J D Robb and Nora Roberts' books.


I second these recommendations! I like the Ghost Walkers series--to my mind it's more of a paramilitary/romance. The Drake Sisters series to be funny, magical, and romantic all at the same time. The first book in the series is now "ON SALE" for the price of $3 - 50% less than usual. Definitely worth checking out. JD Robbs' Death Series featuring Eve Dallas is great too - fast paced, police work, beleivable, sexy...lots of good things going on in that set of books. (Here is a nice link to the book series, in order: http://www.amazon.com/quot-Death-order/lm/R3PPH65MLOP7C5 [Hi, everyone - I created this post before I realized there's another thread devoted just to this series. Go here for a lot more info  http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1854.0.html]

I highly support ScrappingForever's recommendation of JR Ward - all of them are great reads!

Dazlin - I looked at your link & downloaded the sample. Looks good 

Below are links to the first book in each of these series.

*Ghost Walkers/Christine Feehan*










*Drake Sisters/Christine Feehan*










*Black Dagger Brotherhood/JR War*d 










*In Death/Eve Dallas by JD Robb*


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll have to try some of these. Someone also recommended the series by Karen Marie Moning. I also loved them. The first one is not available on Kindle, but some of the others are. Christina Dodd also wrote a 4 book series that was good but be careful....some of her sex scenes are pretty hot.


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

om my oh my oh my......................thank you for so many great books and options.... but is there a way for me to put all of them in my kindle as watch list? or should i do it in amazon account? if that is possible of course..........
ps. i have spent the last 8 hrs of reading...totally addictive that kindle! GOD HAVE MARCY FOR ME bacause my housework and all the chores are going be forgotten! can't stop reading!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Laila, what I do is download the samples for any books that I'm interested in. That helps me not forget about any of them. I have 8 pages of samples on my Kindle now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Drake Sisters, Book 1 is now $2.39!



Marci said:


> *Drake Sisters/Christine Feehan*


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

for that price..................BOUGHT!!!!!
I am not even bothering with the sample.... i will read it.. thank you!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Christine Feehan's new Ghostwalker book "Murder Game" is available today. I just bought it. I'm not quite sure how to get the picture in, but here is the link.









_--added Kindleboards link and picture. Betsy_


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Betsy for adding the picture.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Thanks Betsy for adding the picture.


 

I also added an affiliate link for Kindleboards. We've got a lot of new folks, so I'll mention that if someone clicks on one of the Amazon links at the top and bottom of each page, and on most of the picture booklinks, and then buys a book or item at Amazon, Kindleboards get a small percentage that Harvey uses to keep this great place running for us! You can make your own image links by clicking on the Link-Maker link above and following the directions. If you have any trouble, just flag one of us down to help!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Great...just clicked away for two more books *


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I wasn't sure if you wanted recommendations for just Paranormal Romances, but since it seems that you like series also here is a series of contemporary romance with some great hunky guys. They are the Virgin River series by Robyn Carr.



Also, as someone else mentioned, the Three Sisters Trilogy from Nora Roberts are very good. Okay, anything from Nora Roberts is good.


I primarily read Romance (contemporary, paranormal, historical, etc) but I also read some thrillers, mystery, and sci-fi/fantasy. Of course I read any mixture of all of those also. I read according to my mood so sometimes that means a really in-depth story with lots of emotion and other times it means I want to laugh (that's usually when I reach for the Stephanie Plum novels by Janet Evanovich).

I have many favorites so if you run out of authors to try....just let me know


----------

